
Ghislaine Maxwell arrested by the FBI - longdefeat
https://www.thedailybeast.com/ghislaine-maxwell-jeffrey-epsteins-confidante-arrested-by-the-fbi-report-says
======
rjkennedy98
If anyone believes in the narrative of Jeffery Epstein being a rich pedophile
who committed suicide in prison, I'd suggest listening to Eric Weinstein's
amazing podcast that includes his own experience meeting Epstein when he
worked in New York.

He makes a pretty strong case that Jeffrey Epstein (and Ghislaine Maxwell)
were very likely agents of some government (likely Israel) used to gain
information and blackmail rich people and those in power.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJNjH4SP6vw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJNjH4SP6vw)

edit: blackball -> blackmail

~~~
mmrezaie
Eric is a reputable person, and he must know how to cite, I assume. I am sure
Epstein has been a monster, but Eric lately is talking about physics and
politics the way that I cannot even comprehend what is he talking about other
than him being opressed somehow!?

Without the turture of listening the whole thing, does anyone know of any good
resources of where he is learning about the Epstein's life? What he actually
was doing with all these powerful people?

~~~
loceng
He's being "playful" trying to get people to figure out what he's getting at
instead of outlining everything for us for what he understands something.

~~~
loceng
I see some people don't like the idea of being challenged..

------
matwood
The Netflix documentary on Epstein definitely painted her and others in a bad
light. Not that she didn't already look guilty.

As someone else mentioned, I'm surprised she was in the US.

~~~
Mirioron
> _The Netflix documentary on Epstein definitely painted her and others in a
> bad light._

I've wondered about this point. If you've watched the documentary then does
that make you ineligible to be on the jury because you'd be considered biased?

~~~
docdeek
My understanding (IANAL) is that being aware of a high profile case from media
reports or documentaries or such things is not by itself disqualifying. It
comes down to whether the juror can maintain an open mind and base their vote
fairly on the evidence in the trial. If this was not the case then it would be
difficult for any high profile national figure to secure a jury trial in any
jurisdiction.

~~~
monkeynotes
This explains the process
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peremptory_challenge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peremptory_challenge)

------
tsomctl
For anyone wondering why this is significant, from Wikipedia: Maxwell has
faced persistent allegations of procuring and sexually trafficking underage
girls for Epstein and others, charges she has denied.

Edit: or you could read the fine article.

~~~
isanengineer
This is a pretty good summary of the scope of the allegations:
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/12/she-was-
so-d...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/12/she-was-so-dangerous-
where-in-the-world-is-the-notorious-ghislaine-maxwell)

A useful concept to keep in mind as this develops:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_hangout](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_hangout)

------
kiliantics
There is speculation this is being "allowed" to happen because US Attorney
Berman of SDNY was fired

[https://twitter.com/TrueAnonPod/status/1278694263505600513](https://twitter.com/TrueAnonPod/status/1278694263505600513)

~~~
dls2016
Not sure why this is being downvoted, it completes my Epstein bingo card:

1\. Epstein commited horrendous crimes with Maxwell.

2\. Maxwell protected by Berman.

3\. FREE SPACE

4\. Berman fired by Barr.

5\. Barr's dad hired Epstein at Dalton.

~~~
eternalban
I recently found out that Barr Sr wrote a ‘SiFi’ book with the theme of sex
slavery among space aliens. The book apparently starts with sexual assault on
a minor. That this same man ran a private school simply does not compute for
this middle class person unless Kubrick’s last work was not fiction:

[https://mavenroundtable.io/theintellectualist/news/william-b...](https://mavenroundtable.io/theintellectualist/news/william-
barr-s-father-wrote-a-science-fiction-book-about-sexual-
slavery-3zz4638V-E6QCzS9jft0qQ)

~~~
dls2016
I cannot believe I haven't heard of this. You're going to send me down a manic
rabbit hole...

I've heard that said about Eyes Wide Shut before! These people truly live in a
different world.

------
tyingq
Somewhat surprised she chose to be in the US. She has the means to be
somewhere less likely to extradite.

~~~
bladegash
Guessing she was already aware she was under investigation and knew if she
tried to leave the country she would likely be stopped at the border/port of
entry.

------
hart_russell
How long until she commits “suicide”?

~~~
mikece
She will be diagnosed with COVID-19, go on a ventilator, and die of
complications therefrom. Just a statistic of the pandemic...

~~~
tyingq
That actually has a lot of plausible deniability. Jails and prisons are having
issues with COVID-19 everywhere. High density combined with poor management.

------
dharma1
Prince Andrew must be sweating now. Or maybe not?

------
drno123
Off topic, but her father was an interesting character to say the least.

~~~
Amezarak
Holy cow, you're not joking. The man the article refers to as a "disgraced
media tycoon" was, according to Wikipedia, a Mossad agent, British MP, and
died mysteriously after falling off his yacht after tens of millions of
dollars went missing!

~~~
christoph
He was near enough given a state funeral by Israel.

"Maxwell was accorded a lavish funeral in Israel, attended by Israeli Prime
Minister Yitzhak Shamir, Israeli President Chaim Herzog, "no less than six
serving and former heads of Israeli intelligence" and many dignitaries and
politicians (both government and opposition), and was buried on the Mount of
Olives in Jerusalem."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Maxwell#Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Maxwell#Death)

------
gadders
Her Dad was a crook as well:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Maxwell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Maxwell)

------
hnanon1
Biggest news of 2020 so far, if true. Everyone should remember how her picture
in NY magazine was faked last year with an encrypted message hidden inside!

~~~
EForEndeavour
Could you link to more details about that "fake" picture with an "encrypted
message hidden inside"?

~~~
hnanon1
I don't have access to my old backups, but here is something to archive while
you can:

[https://twitter.com/_Luke_Slytalker/status/11690507671031029...](https://twitter.com/_Luke_Slytalker/status/1169050767103102976)

------
GnarfGnarf
It's pronounced "JI-S-LAINE". News announcers can't seem to get it right.

~~~
AndrewOMartin
To clarify, it's pronounced GI-slaine as in GIF.

~~~
andybak
I see what you did there.

